
Sleep, health, and human capital: Evidence from daylight saving time - vo2maxer
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S0167268119303865
======
vo2maxer
Also related to the dangers to health of Daylight Saving Time: A
Chronobiological Evaluation of the Acute Effects of Daylight Saving Time on
Traffic Accident Risk

[https://www.cell.com/current-
biology/fulltext/S0960-9822(19)...](https://www.cell.com/current-
biology/fulltext/S0960-9822\(19\)31678-1)

